# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  hinged meter boxes/panels vic (getting new service mains)

## s900t8v

hey guys  
our house needs to be rewired im in vic,  I asked the sparky about recessing the meter panel into the wall so it didnt stick out so far he sorta said something about a builder, ust wondering are there meter panels that are thin enough to fit between studs on the outside wall or am I going to have to get someone to chop out a stud, the stud spacing is 400mm and most boxes are 485mm unfortunately, the house is weatherboard  
I have been tryign to look for a thinner hinged panel but I dont know is there a specific regulation in vic re the meter panel size? 
also how far can the meter box be from the point of attachment of the service mains to your house?  ?

----------


## joynz

https://brenclosures-webxopt.netdna-...-MD-Series.pdf 
It looks like there are some 400mm ones at the link above.  Unless  I’ve misread it.  
Are your studs 400mm centres or is that the space you have between them? 
Shouldn’t your sparky know about what’s available.  Requirements vary by state. 
If all else fails, perhaps get  a custom one https://www.mjselectricalsupplies.co...anel-surrounds but check your sparky can sign off on it.   
Might be cheaper to chop out a stud!

----------

